# top wage?



## treemanntim (Aug 8, 2006)

Say a guy had an employee who was dern good. Great attitude, reliable, can-do-anything, hard working, go-to guy, dream employee, with about 7 years under his belt. What's the going hourly wage. (Be HONEST! No low-balling just to save yourself paying your own great emoployee what he's worth!)


----------



## ASD (Aug 8, 2006)

a person like that is named BOSS


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 9, 2006)

Love ASD's response.
I'm offering up to $60,000 a year at the moment for an arborist that can do it all. Its the highest amount i know of ever offered in this area and believe it or not, no takers (worth having) THing is i know theres guys out there doing excactly what i want on $40k. I think top dollar scares some people when they know theyve got big boots to fill.

Trev


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 9, 2006)

How long does it take to get from Brisbane to Melbourne?


----------



## ASD (Aug 9, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> Love ASD's response.
> I'm offering up to $60,000 a year



hear in CA. 

climber $25hr. (52k) to $35hr. (72k)

but if you want someone to be your right hand your looking at 

salary $5600 a month
truck $1000 a month
phone $120 a mouth
3 weeks paid vacation
= $80,640 or their abouts


----------



## market (Aug 10, 2006)

it all depends on the geographical area

evn inside the USA your labour cost can and will vary a great deal depending on the cost of living in your area

it's not uncomom for wages to be double or nearly double in California and the New England States as to what they are in Arkansas, Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma and nearby.


----------



## Koa Man (Aug 11, 2006)

I pay my groundman $37.50 an hour plus full medical for his entire family, dental, vision, drugs, xray and lab services, another $686 a month. No other benefits, no sick leave, no paid holidays, no vacation. All time off is w/o pay as the hourly pay more than compensates for that.



BTW, he is my son-in-law and my daughter asked if I could pay him that.


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 11, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> How long does it take to get from Brisbane to Melbourne?



Bout 3hrs on a plane.


----------



## trevmcrev (Aug 11, 2006)

ASD said:


> hear in CA.
> 
> climber $25hr. (52k) to $35hr. (72k)
> 
> ...



Thats pretty good $$$ me thinks! But worth it for the right person.

How far is it from Melbourne to California????????


----------



## jsdogs (Aug 11, 2006)

*top pay*

I pay my formen a percentage of their gross production. The more I make the more they make. Range is from 60,000 to 87,000. Groundmen are payed hourly with a weekly production bonus for added incentive.


----------



## ASD (Aug 11, 2006)

trevmcrev said:


> How far is it from Melbourne to California????????



about 15hr. by plane


----------



## ASD (Aug 11, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> I pay my groundman $37.50 an hour plus full medical for his entire family, dental, vision, drugs, xray and lab services, another $686 a month. No other benefits, no sick leave, no paid holidays, no vacation. All time off is w/o pay as the hourly pay more than compensates for that.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, he is my son-in-law and my daughter asked if I could pay him that.



hay KOA got any more daughters?????????


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 12, 2006)

It's all relative to where you are located, most would be out of business if they tried to pay the wages i've seen posted where im located. I guess being from a very rural area its hard for me to see how to charge enough to pay those kinds of salaries and still pay the gas bill. But as i said , relative to where you are located. I can charge enough to pay those salaries but i wont be in business in 3 months. RELATIVE TO WHERE YOU ARE LOCATED!!!!!!!


----------



## Climb020 (Aug 13, 2006)

jsdogs said:


> I pay my formen a percentage of their gross production. The more I make the more they make. Range is from 60,000 to 87,000. Groundmen are payed hourly with a weekly production bonus for added incentive.



Wish you were one state up. I would bust my hump for a guy like you and I am looking too.


----------

